# Gross Live Sand



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

I found this guy on CL who, long story short, gave about 100 lbs of live sand. Not bad, right?! Anyways, it was the grossest stuff I think I've ever seen in my life. Maybe not seen, but definatly smelled. I'm not sure if I was doing the right thing BUT because it was just so nasty, I cleaned it with fresh water. So I'm assuming that now I have 100 lbs of base sand. My question is I wanna put in 3 different tanks (92, 14, and 8 gallons) so how much should I add and in what time span? I was planning on only adding a pint glass worth every day (at least to the 92 and 8; the 8 is just my QT). Also, I found 2 giant snails in the live sand and put them in the QT thinking they were dead but wasn't sure. Now at least one of them is alive and I wanted to know if I should drip them into my 14 or just drop it in? Thanks and sorr for posting a few types of questions in on post!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not acclimate snails. I just drop them in.

On the subject of sand, i'm not sure i understand the question. As to how much sand... you want between 4'' and 6'' of sand in a marine aquarium, or another option is to have less than 1''.


----------



## HardCory (Jul 27, 2009)

OK. Thanks!


----------

